# How to take your Sulcata for a walk



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltu18ZtUYRo&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 11, 2010)

Cool video, I thought he said Newman was 7, wow. That is a big 7 year old.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2010)

That was really very cool! Thanks for sharing the video! Love it!!!


----------



## Jerseynox (Nov 11, 2010)

that is wild my boxie would just look at me and go yea right


----------



## Kristina (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL!!! Ya know?

However, Sulcatas have the instinct to walk. I know of several other people that walk their Sulcatas. 2 miles, three times a week is actually a lot less than a wild Sulcata would walk in a single day, but, hey, it is awesome that he receives that much exercise. 

I found it interesting how he stayed right on the side walk until they got to the park. These critters are a lot smarter than a lot of people give them credit for. It is that homing instinct that allows them to find their way back to their burrow in the hot desert. That tort new exactly where he was headed, no doubt.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Nov 11, 2010)

I love that video and hope to do that with my Tex soon.


----------



## Annieski (Nov 12, 2010)

At least 2 times a week, I would take Mortimer for a walk[on the sidewalk]. He had a blast and I thought it was a great way to keep his nails down. I found if I walked along side him[in the beginning]-he would "stay in pace" with my shoe[considering that was within his "line of vision"] it made sence to me. Of course, I had to remain vigilant about an occassional dandelion[he always found them] because my neighbors "spray" their grass. When we would come back--he would just lay out in the sun for the rest of the afternoon, without a care in the world.


----------



## moswen (Nov 12, 2010)

oh that's awesome how it gave really great information about the growth rates and weight at the end of the video!! how cute, good education for the neighborhood kids.


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 12, 2010)

What a good boy!


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2010)

I love the video, I think it is very cool that Newman takes a walk with his owner, he sure looks like a happy tortose 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

how would you protect them from people walking their dogs? Also what are the reactions of people seeing this?


----------



## Nofx (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG that's, that's..so cool! Really, sweet 
Do you think a Leopard tort could follow and be able to go for a walk just like your sulcata? hahah

Tnx for sharing this vid! i've add it to favorite


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 12, 2010)

That is so adorable!! Aww you can tell the owner loves Newman 
Almost makes me want a Sulcata 
At 1:01 you can tell he has a dog tag attached to the back of his shell


----------

